# Some new props I've been working on



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

These are a few new props that i've gotten done recently. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are all great but I like one eye the best. Skulls with eyeballs still stike me as not right, but I think thats part of the appeal. Somethings wrong if a skull has eyes!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done I like eyes in a skull give's it a creepy apperance good job!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice! Great work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks good!! love the sharp teeth!


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Awesome work


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

The first one looks a little familar. Im sure Andy is going to be happy that you finally got it finished for him.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

I agree with Devils Chariot, the eye ball makes it seem eerily unnaturel, which I love.

The sharp teeth also struck me as something that creeps me out! Good Job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The middle guy is my favorite - he's got a nice set of choppers.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> The middle guy is my favorite - he's got a nice set of choppers.


I agree. I like the middle one the best!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> The first one looks a little familar. Im sure Andy is going to be happy that you finally got it finished for him.


Tell him it's in the mail, haha


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the top one the best. It looks like his face is being sucked in.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The middle one reminds me of the skull in The Headless Horseman. I like it a lot but they all look great.


----------

